# color of my image looks different in windows and mac



## shingfan (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

i have a question regarding the color of my image. First of all, let me list out what i'm looking at so that you can help me better understand why???

1) i'm using a macbook to view this image under OSX and Windows (using bootcamp). Tried varies applications and got the same result.

2) The photo is saved as JPG using Adobe 1998 RGB color profile (photoshop CS4)

3) When viewing the image under OSX, the photo looks vivid. When viewing the same image under Windows, the photo looks as if a layer of grey has been applied on top of it or desaturated. Both time using the same macbook.

The problem is that when i take it to print. The printout looks just like how it appeared on windows and it is driving me nuts because i process my photos under OSX (why i bought my macbook). If any knows how i can solve this problem, please help

One photo file, one macbook, two operating systems -> different viewing result

Thanks


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2009)

shingfan said:


> If any knows how i can solve this problem, please help



Calibration.

Calibrate both of your monitors, and I think your problems will go away.


----------



## shingfan (Feb 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Calibration.
> 
> Calibrate both of your monitors, and I think your problems will go away.


 
I do apprecaite your comment.  However, your suggestion would be more helpful if you read my posting before commenting.  I already said that i use the same macbook when viewing the image under windows and OSX.  I dont know what it is that is doing that desaturation when i view it in windows (or adding the saturation when viewing in OSX).  The print out looks just like the windows view, but apparently a desaturated version of the OSX view.  I've been working on my photos all the time under windows and i never had to calibrated my monitor as the colors were always acceptable.  I understand that calibration would make things good but i doubt this is an issue with calibration as the print out looks just like the view in windows but look different when viewing in OSX using the "same" machine.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought you were using two seperate computers.  It wasn't clear (to me) at first that you're working with two operating systems on one machine...

I still think calibration is the answer...  Maybe you have to run the calibration on windows, then again on OSX?  Not really sure what else it could be.


----------



## shingfan (Feb 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I thought you were using two seperate computers. It wasn't clear (to me) at first that you're working with two operating systems on one machine...
> .


 
it is stated in my first and thrid point. "i'm using a macbook" & "Both views using the same macbook."



O|||||||O said:


> I still think calibration is the answer... Maybe you have to run the calibration on windows, then again on OSX? Not really sure what else it could be.


 
As i was saying, the "print out" that i ordered looks exactly like the view in windows. So any calibration in windows would be meaningless. I dont think it is calibration. It is probably something simplier than that.... like a setting in OSX or photoshop or something, but i dont know the answer. I hope someone who knows the answer can help. Many thanks.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, for some reason, it sounds like OSX isn't displaying colors the same way that windows is.

Windows may be pretty close to the print, but OSX isn't.  How is that not a calibration issue?  If they're not the same, they're not calibrated.  Somehow I doubt that there's going to be an option somewhere in OSX that will "make it match windows".


----------



## shingfan (Feb 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Well, for some reason, it sounds like OSX isn't displaying colors the same way that windows is.
> 
> Windows may be pretty close to the print, but OSX isn't. How is that not a calibration issue? If they're not the same, they're not calibrated. Somehow I doubt that there's going to be an option somewhere in OSX that will "make it match windows".


 
Depends on how you define calibration.  I know what the issue is after doing some search online and looking at the OSX setting.  It is the problem with the OSX color profile.  It is only supporting one profile type called "color LCD" profile and it pretty much boost all saturation by 20%.  So my workaround is to increase saturation of all my photos (under OSX) by 20% after i'm satisifed with the result.  I've then check the boosted version and it looks very close to the image (without the saturation boost) in OSX.  Find out this workaround when i change the color setting in photoshop.  There is a setting where you can change the saturation level of the displayed image and when i select desaturate by 20% it looks like the pale version in windows.  So agian, for those who are in the same pain as i do, you can use this method as a workaround until you find a better solution.  

For those who are experience with color setting, please help.  Thanks!


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 3, 2009)

shingfan said:


> Depends on how you define calibration.


 Calibration is adjusting and setting to a standard.  What standard is up to you.  In your case, the standard is your Windows OS, thus you are indeed calibrating the OSX to your Windows OS standard.


----------



## shingfan (Feb 3, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> Calibration is adjusting and setting to a standard. What standard is up to you. In your case, the standard is your Windows OS, thus you are indeed calibrating the OSX to your Windows OS standard.


 
you are correct and that's exactly what i did (more or less...i adjusted the color setting in photoshop)....in my case...the calibration is to adjust OSX to match the output of windows...however....i think the calibration the previous poster is referring to is hardware calibration using a color calibration device....which why i say is probably not the way to solve the problem in my case....in general, the word calibration without any context is pretty much meaningless......is like saying....."you can fix the problem by finding the right solution"....so what is the solution?...LOL


----------



## bhop (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to do web design and 100% of the time, windows machines were 'darker' than the Mac.  We'd always have to test our sites on pc's before making them live because of this.  I think it has something to do with windows itself, not the graphics card.


----------



## andrew99 (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think it's a calibration issue.. Try saving the photo in sRGB mode.


----------



## McQueen278 (Feb 4, 2009)

help - sRGB versus Adobe RGB (1998)- powered by SmugMug

You have an image shot in Adobe RGB which doesn't play nice with windows machines.  I actually had some confusion about this with my old trusty Olympus E1 back in the day.  I had it set to Adobe RGB because I read it had a broader color space that I wanted to use for some commercial work and it took me forever to figure out why the images on my mac looked great, while the images seen on a PC, the internet and the printed profs looked like crap.  Just use sRGB.  The link from smugmug pretty much explains it all.


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 5, 2009)

McQueen

srgb color space is for on screen/web as its supported by all browsers, adobe RGB is the larger color space and prophoto greater still, if your content with the local snappy snaps srgb prints, then fine, but you are giving out lousy advice when it comes to better prints, I work in rgb, shoot in rgb and my printer/prolab requires these files for prints, if all you wish to do is post on the net then use the save for web function in PS, which will convert to this color space, if you require the best prints then utilize the larger gamut of PP or adobe rgb. H


----------



## McQueen278 (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you read the smugmug article?  They reference nearly every reputable print shop available online and state that sRGB works better for them.  It also displays the same on both windows and mac os.  

I don't quite get why this is bad advice.  It addressed the problem perfectly.  sRGB may not be the broadest RGB, but the printer he is using is clearly not capable of reproducing Adobe RGB 98 and PCs don't display it well.  It isn't an argument over what is the best RGB, it is about which RGB will display and print best with the equipment the OP is using.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 5, 2009)

Change the colour space to sRGB. That might help. Many windows apps are not colour managed and will not display aRGB images correctly.

VERY IMPORTANT THOUGH
Calibrate your monitors.


----------



## urlme (May 11, 2009)

I agree sticking with sRGB is a safer bet than the wide gamut of Adobe (1988).  The reason why running windows on a Mac treats your photos differently is because under bootcamp, Windows is applying its own color management scheme to interpret color.  (Caveat: I believe this is the case, although not a bootcamp expert.  Maybe this has changed, but don't know why it would have.)

OSX and Windows use different whitepoints in addition to each system's calibration.  The best way to avoid this is to use a Spyder to calibrate OSX and Windows separately.  That way each are interpreting the same light coming off your monitor.

What I have come across is editing photos in PS using the sRGB profile, then saving for web.  If you don't check the box that says "Embed sRGB Profile", the photos look desaturated or washed out on the web using a PC.  For some reason this information needs to be embedded in the file for IE and Window to interpret correctly.

I usually edit in sRGB, then convert to the profile for my output (i.e. Web, specific printer profile and paper), then save.

What I am now having a problem with is creating a slideshow using a specific program and it looking bad on the other end.  I am beginning to think it is a problem related to this programs method of conversion/compression and not the initial editing.  Still working on that one.

________________
Kevin
www.kevinpadams.com


----------



## Garbz (May 12, 2009)

Wow why not guess generically at the answer. Calibration is rarely the answer to desaturation. Wrong colours yes, desaturation across the board? No. The issue here is either colour profiles, or colour settings.

Question to the OP:
Do you use photoshop under windows as well? Or Windows Picture and Fax viewer? In either case you end up with something that can't be an issue with the colour space. Both programs have source colour management. But just to rule it out try saving in sRGB (which you really should use anyway for entirely other reasons).

Another possibility (especially if you are using photoshop on both windows and osx) is that your operating system colour profiles don't match. Photoshop imports these from the OS, Windows Pic&fax viewer doesn't. So here's a question. In Photoshop goto edit -> colour settings, -> RGB profile -> click the drop down and tell me what (if anything) is written next to the "Monitor RGB" option, but don't select it. This shows what profile photoshop has loaded.

Also what system did you print from? If you printed from windows then it doesn't mean that the windows system is displaying colour information correctly.

Or you know everyone could keep mindlessly suggesting calibration devices without sussing out the real issue


----------



## meenu (May 13, 2009)

Hi,

I think you should try using contenta converter, since the software is available for Mac as well as windows. It just might help.
Meenu


----------



## newrmdmike (May 13, 2009)

i have have this exact same issue, and so does superduperdan, we both have resorted to viewing from different machines to get some satisfaction, neither of us have gotten exact matches, it hasn't been too big of an issue though because our prints always match mac osx, which we print from.


----------

